
Creating Animations with UIKit and Core Animation - artrmz
https://ordinarycoding.com/articles/creating-animations-with-uikit-ca/
======
benayatei
You are a programmer ?

~~~
artrmz
Yes, 5 years professional experience so far.

~~~
benayatei
I'm thinking of working on open source projects. Are you suggesting a project?

~~~
artrmz
What technology are you interested in?

~~~
benayatei
Js-php-vue-laravel-html-css-nodejs

~~~
artrmz
I am sorry but sadly I do not have experience in this stack so cannot really
recommend any project

